# Hello from Thailand !!



## Day walker (May 13, 2011)

Hello to you all. I am 31 years old and from Europe. But been living in Thailand for some years now.. I have been in the game for long time. I started out with Karata,TKD,Kickboxing,Shootfighting and now Thai boxing.. I have only a few fights under my belt. So nothing to talk about  ;-)

Just wanted to say hello to you all..


----------



## seasoned (May 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 14, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Day walker.


----------



## Yondanchris (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## DAVID FULTON (May 15, 2011)

Sawadee krap.Do you know Zaad ? He used to teach / fight,for Sor Vorapin.The last I spoke with him,he was teaching at the gym on Khoa Sann (I think it was 'The Fight Club')...I recommend you hook up with him.He boxes also.I know good when I see it,& he's good.I'm on My Space & FB.If you Google;David Fulton Torture,& scroll through the sites,you can click over ,& leave a message


----------



## DAVID FULTON (May 15, 2011)

I just realized that there is something that indicates my rank as a white belt.I AM NOT A WHITE BELT.I was a Sensei,under X-Olympic Coach Jim Pedro.I've taught Boxing / Kick Boxing / MMA / Judo /& I was a referee for M.A.S.M.A.L,,,,,,,,,,an obi is just something to keep your gi closed.You can't pay too much attention to rank.I did get my Shodan (Black Belt) 31 years ago,from ("Coach of the Year",& Black Belt Hall of Fame) Jim Pedro.


----------



## Tez3 (May 15, 2011)

DAVID FULTON said:


> I just realized that there is something that indicates my rank as a white belt.I AM NOT A WHITE BELT.I was a Sensei,under X-Olympic Coach Jim Pedro.I've taught Boxing / Kick Boxing / MMA / Judo /& I was a referee for M.A.S.M.A.L,,,,,,,,,,an obi is just something to keep your gi closed.You can't pay too much attention to rank.I did get my Shodan (Black Belt) 31 years ago,from ("Coach of the Year",& Black Belt Hall of Fame) Jim Pedro.


 

A white belt on here just indicates that you are new to _here_ and haven't posted up a lot yet. More posts you do the belt colour changes. It's just so we can be nice to the new people and don't scare them off, only joking...!


----------



## Day walker (May 15, 2011)

DAVID FULTON said:


> Sawadee krap.Do you know Zaad ? He used to teach / fight,for Sor Vorapin.The last I spoke with him,he was teaching at the gym on Khoa Sann (I think it was 'The Fight Club')...I recommend you hook up with him.He boxes also.I know good when I see it,& he's good.I'm on My Space & FB.If you Google;David Fulton Torture,& scroll through the sites,you can click over ,& leave a message



Thanks for your respond bro.. No i not know him. And i live in Pattaya. To be honest with you. I really not like khoa sann.. But thanks for the info. I am on FB my self. So i will try to find you there


----------



## DAVID FULTON (May 16, 2011)

I stayed for 8 weeks,off soi 7,in pattaya.i don't like khoa sann,but my x-girlfriend had a beer shop there...it was "ba ba bo bo".you don't work for booz allen,by any chance ?


----------



## stickarts (May 17, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Day walker (May 17, 2011)

DAVID FULTON said:


> I stayed for 8 weeks,off soi 7,in pattaya.i don't like khoa sann,but my x-girlfriend had a beer shop there...it was "ba ba bo bo".you don't work for booz allen,by any chance ?



Soi 7 and soi 8 is cool !! Allot nice to see there ;-) But starting to get boring now. I go to Phuket to morrow. Just for 1 week and some training,,... Kun pud thai dai mai chai mai kap ??


----------

